#ubuntu-qt 2019-11-21
<lubot> <mitya57> If someone uses 18.04 and prints stuff from Qt apps (like Okular, KMail, etc), please test the Qt packages in -proposed for regressions. There is a fix for default paper size (which should now match what you configured in system settings).
